# Flights from Canada to Queretaro



## radiogringo (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I accepted a job in Qeretaro, and now the challenge is getting there. Are there any Canadians here living in Qro? Does anyone know a good way to get to QRO by air. All the flights I can find fly into Houston and coming from Canada it usually has a 10 hour layover.

I know the bus from DF to Queretaro is cheap and quick, and there are more flights flying into DF, but that would add on either a bus/train trip to toronto or a separate flight.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

Jonathan


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

radiogringo said:


> I accepted a job in Qeretaro, and now the challenge is getting there.


Congratulations on getting the job, and the impending move. 



> Does anyone know a good way to get to QRO by air. ... Any suggestions?


If you haven't found what you're looking for checking on your own, my suggestion is to consult a travel agent. 

You've probably already taken care of this, or plan to ... but in case you've overlooked it ... make certain you understand the immigration requirements and the things you will need to do in Canada before arriving in Mexico so that you don't have to return home and start over.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

radiogringo said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I accepted a job in Qeretaro, and now the challenge is getting there. Are there any Canadians here living in Qro? Does anyone know a good way to get to QRO by air. All the flights I can find fly into Houston and coming from Canada it usually has a 10 hour layover.
> 
> ...


I assume you tried the flight web sites, expedia, kayak, orbitz, etc, correct?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't think you'll find any direct flights from Canada to Queretaro. I see there aren't flights from Mexico City to Queretaro either, so you'll pretty we'll have to connect somewhere along the way. You could fly to Monterrey or Cancun and get a domestic flight to Queretaro, but that wouldn't make much sense. 

Where are you flying from in Canada? Maybe if you fly from a nearby border city in the US you can make the connecting flight with less layover time. I think in the long run it will be easier to fly to Mexico City and travel by land to Queretaro.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Is there an airport in Querétaro?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Is there an airport in Querétaro?


Yes there is an airport, and there are some "international" flights which land there. When I headed to Mexico earlier this month I considered flying into either Leon/Guanajuato or Queretaro ... because I was starting the trip in San Miguel de Allende. I'd never flown into QRO before and wanted to give it a try but the schedule of flights into BJX were a better fit with my travel plan so I arrived there instead.

AIQ | Aeropuerto Intercontinental de Querétaro


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's the link to Wikipedia's entry on the Queretaro Airport - under "Airlines and Destinations" it lists which airlines fly there from which destinations. The only international destinations connecting to Queretaro are Houston and Dallas/Fort Worth. There are several domestic destinations, primarily on TAR airlines. 

Querétaro International Airport - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you fly into Mexico City, you can take a bus from inside the airport directly to Queretaro for $337 MN (about CDN$30). There are multiple departures throughout the day. Check the ground transportation section on the Mexico City Airport website. 

Autobuses | Aeropuerto Internacional de la Ciudad de México


----------



## radiogringo (Oct 17, 2014)

Congratulations on getting the job, and the impending move. 



If you haven't found what you're looking for checking on your own, my suggestion is to consult a travel agent. 



Longford said:


> You've probably already taken care of this, or plan to ... but in case you've overlooked it ... make certain you understand the immigration requirements and the things you will need to do in Canada before arriving in Mexico so that you don't have to return home and start over.


Yeah, my employer in Mx is sponsoring my Visa, already in the process of completing it.


----------



## radiogringo (Oct 17, 2014)

Here's the link to Wikipedia's entry on the Queretaro Airport - under "Airlines and Destinations" it lists which airlines fly there from which destinations. The only international destinations connecting to Queretaro are Houston and Dallas/Fort Worth. There are several domestic destinations, primarily on TAR airlines. 

Querétaro International Airport - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



ojosazules11 said:


> If you fly into Mexico City, you can take a bus from inside the airport directly to Queretaro for $337 MN (about CDN$30). There are multiple departures throughout the day. Check the ground transportation section on the Mexico City Airport website.
> 
> Autobuses | Aeropuerto Internacional de la Ciudad de México


Hey, that makes a lot of sense! I think that is the best bet..I will look into it.


----------



## radiogringo (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't think you'll find any direct flights from Canada to Queretaro. I see there aren't flights from Mexico City to Queretaro either, so you'll pretty we'll have to connect somewhere along the way. You could fly to Monterrey or Cancun and get a domestic flight to Queretaro, but that wouldn't make much sense. 



ojosazules11 said:


> Where are you flying from in Canada? Maybe if you fly from a nearby border city in the US you can make the connecting flight with less layover time. I think in the long run it will be easier to fly to Mexico City and travel by land to Queretaro.


I have three options. I live in Ottawa, but Mtl is only an hour and a half away with flights with Aeromexico. Toronto is 4 hours down the hwy with more flights to the US and DF.


----------

